# Apistogramma macmasteri



## Zack (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey I just picked up a pair of these guys on on Sunday at Aquariama. I have never had apistos before, but I do currently breed many other fish such as Kribs, ABN plecos and Lamp Leleupi. I was wondering any information you could give me on what to keep them in and how to get them into breeding. (The male is amazing!  ) The female is still small, but they are getting along great.  They are currently in a 10 gallon planted tank but no substrate yet, I was thinking sand? Let me know. Thanks!

Heres some pics of the them.
(first two pics are the male second two are the female.)
Pictures dont seem to be working any idea why?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Those were a nice pair. Good luck with them. Apistos come from a wide range of habitats, but usually soft water is the norm. In general, dwarf cichlids like structure, dark bottom, and floating cover such as plants. In nature they are prey animals and prefer the security provided by structure, and overhead cover. Dither fishes are also a good idea, perhaps some smaller tetras.


----------



## Zack (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey thanks for all the info and yeah they are getting even nicer now that the stress is gone and they are in the tank. I'm hoping to try to get these pictures working. What type of substrate would be better? Sand, leaf litter? Gravel? And any suggestions for tank size or will the tank they are in do? They seem quite content. Thanks again


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

My Apisto Vijeta get along with my black tetras and corys just fine. Also my shrimps are left alone. The kuhli loaches become aggressive for their eggs when they spawn though. Never seen a peaceful loach ever fight back before I guess the eggs are too delicious.


----------



## Zack (Feb 13, 2010)

They finally have some babies


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Congrats


----------

